# MARK TWAIN No. 1 Cigar Review - Old Sam Would've Liked It



## joncaputo

I like the sizes and prices of the Mark Twain Line. Unfortunately, the No 1 taste of cheap tobacco and isn't the best build and attractive stick. ...

Read the full review here: MARK TWAIN No. 1 Cigar Review - Old Sam Would've Liked It


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID

I'm glad you posted this because I keep seeing them on the devil site. I might pick up some cause they usually go for less than $1 a stick but I'll make sure to keep them for doing yard work.


----------



## bbasaran

I saw them on Cbid too but I pick the Mark Twain No. 3 (5-Pack) for 13USD; but now I see it was a wrong decision... Thank you for the share.


----------



## fireface

I always think of Marsh Wheeling when I think of Twain.


----------

